# Dummy headlight 2 conseal springer head



## schwinnster (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey Cabers, decided to conceal my springer head with my headlight after I gutted it out. Check it out.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 26, 2019)

Gives it a more aero, less mechanical/industrial appearance.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2019)

Cool idea. Those front fender braces look a bit too long tho.


----------



## schwinnster (Apr 26, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool idea. Those front fender braces look a bit too long tho.



Thanks! Just need to adjust the braces push them in more.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 27, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool idea. Those front fender braces look a bit too long tho.




==================================================

*Good thinking on that lamp ...*

*The fender nose is rising a bit high ... I can see an aggressive,
giant Great White in that fender nose  ... just as it is about to 
demolish the transom of the Orca ... all-the-while managing to 
position and consume Capt. Quint .... with the ease that you or 
I might down a Gummy Bear.*

*


*


----------



## schwinnster (May 1, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> ==================================================
> 
> *Good thinking on that lamp ...*
> 
> ...



I, I captain.... LOL!!! haven’t gotten around to adjusting these braces. Have to work on it sooner than I thought.
Thx


----------



## hoofhearted (May 1, 2019)

@schwinnster

*When you find yourself doing things like
concealing the springer head inside of a 
gutted headlamp ... when you notice that 
you may want to do things to your ride that 
others aren't necessarily doing - and certainly
have never thought of doing ... if your thinking .. 
your processing .. your incubating ...and ... 
your manipulations tend to be off the grid ... 
give thanks to Your Higher Power.*

*You have been gifted - Young Man.*

*Creativity in this hobby is often dampened-
down ... by ''what the literature says'' ... and
that is perfectly O.K. for those that roll that
way.*

*But what about peeps like you ... and others ...
and them Wright Brothers ?  Those two started
dingin' around with printing presses and bicycles
.... and one day ... they invented flight.*

*A note of caution ... read all you can about the 
difference between being creative .. and being
clever.   There are big differences to be realized.
There are many reasons why spiritual people call
the Creator - The Creator .. and not, ''He who is clever''.*

*And when you get the choice to sit it out or dance ...*

*I hope you dance.*

..... patric


----------



## Mymando (May 1, 2019)

Well said Hoofhearted! Well said!!


----------



## schwinnster (May 3, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> @schwinnster
> 
> *When you find yourself doing things like
> concealing the springer head inside of a
> ...


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 7, 2019)

*"A note of caution ... read all you can about the 
difference between being creative .. and being
clever. There are big differences to be realized."*

*I will ponder that.*


----------



## hoofhearted (May 8, 2019)

@wheelbender6 



wheelbender6 said:


> *"A note of caution ... read all you can about the
> difference between being creative .. and being
> clever. There are big differences to be realized."*
> 
> *I will ponder that.*




=============================

*CLEVER is often identified as being just that -- if the 
perceiver ... after being exposed to the ''product'' of  
the originator ... does not stay tuned to the product ... 
but re-directs attention back to the originator. *

*Not-So-Strangely ... the clever-one wants / likes it that way.*

*With CREATIVE ...  the ''product'' often captures the full 
attention of the perceiver ... nearly eliminating any further 
re-direct attention to the originator.*

*..... p.*


----------



## bobbystillz (May 8, 2019)

I dig it! Cool idea


----------

